# Need Home for 5 Girls-looking for a home in Tuscon, AZ or Colorado Springs, CO



## Leinad (Sep 8, 2016)

Me and my girlfriend are moving from Tuscon, AZ to Colorado Springs, CO and the owner of the house we are moving into, is terrified of rats. The sight of rats causes her to have a panic attack so bad she falls to the ground screams and break into tears(yes it's that bad). We have tried to educate her and try to work something out but she wont change her mind and sadly we have to get rid of our little girls. We have 5 rats who need to go to a good home, 2 of them are 9 months and the other 3 are 3 months old. They all are bonded and get along very well, with the tiny exception of Pinku our hairless rat who is a bit a of black sheep. We love them and would rather they be in a loving home then in a humane society where they would _probably_ be mistreated or worse put down. 
So far this forum is the only place we have used to find them a home. If you have any tips for finding them homes it would be appreciated.

tdl: post pictures with a short bio.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Maybe you could try to rent a place where your pets would be welcome. Just a thought. Maybe write another thread which start with: "Tuscon Az or Colorado Springs....." Because people can't see that without clicking on your thread- might pick the attention of the right people who could help your rats, but who otherwise wouldn't read the thread.


----------



## Leinad (Sep 8, 2016)

Thanks for the tips and I'm a bit new with forums.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

You're welcome you could see if there is a rat rescue close to either locations that might be able to help you. List of rat rescues in the US: http://www.thetravelinrat.org/rescue-list--rat-resources.html


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

There is always Craigslist, I'm sure you thought of it, but it isn't a great way to screen potential adopters and there are always people looking for rats to feed their snakes.


----------



## Leinad (Sep 8, 2016)

Pictures of the ratties


----------

